# دائرة السيطرة على المصعد الكهربائي



## اشرف الدليمي (12 أغسطس 2011)

لقد طلبت في السابق من الاعضاء أن يقدموا لنا دائرة سيطرة على المصعد الكهربائي ، وكذلك بحثا ضمن هذا الموضوع ، ولكن الحمد لله بجهودنا البسيطة قمنا بتصميم دائرة بسيطة باستخدام الدوائر المنطقية ، بالاعتماد على المتوفر لدينا في الاسواق من قطع الكترونية ومنطقية ، وقدمناها كمشروع تخرج في هندسة الالكترونيك في كلية الهندسة .
إن هذه الدائرة يمكن جعلها تعمل لـ 8 طوابق بدلا من 4 ، وذلك بتغيير اشياء بسيطة في نفس الدائرة .
لنكون صادقين في عملنا فهناك مواضيع ضمن البحث منقولة من ملتقى المهندسين العرب وغيره من المنتديات ، ولكن الدائرة من تصميمنا 100% . واليكم الدائرة وشرحا لعملها في الملف المرفق .
نرجوا من الاعضاء تقييم الموضوع ورأيهم في المشروع مع جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

جهد عظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
كونك طلبت التقييم فلى ملحوظة هنا وهى أن كافة البوابات لم يذكر لها أرقام و باستخدام مقاومات Pull Down بقيمة 1 كيلو أوم يجعل بعض الأرقام لا تناسب هذا الخيار فاستخدام مثلا 74116 لها تيار دخول 1.6 مللى أمبير و جمع ذلك مع تيار 2 بوابة يجعل التيار الذى يمر فى 1 ك أكبر من الحدود المسموح بها لجهود الدخول و استخدام وحدات من عائلة LS قد يحل هذا الإشكال أو عائلة 74C فى البوابات


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا استاذ ماجد وادامك الله لانك حقيقة تعطي المواضيع حقها

قمنا باختيار 1K للمقاومات لأن تيارات القطع لدينا كانت قليلة ، والدائرة قمنا بتشغيلها على برنامج multisim9 قبل تنفيذها عمليا ولاحظنا انها لا حاجة لتغيير قيمة المقاومات 
القطع التي استخدمت إما أنها LS أو CMOS وسأتأكد من الأوراق الأولية والخارطة الأولية للدائرة واضيفها للموضوع إن شاء الله .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا أخى الكريم
أعلم أن بعض المحاكيات تفترض السلامة حين لا تعطى بيانات كافية و اكثرها تفشل حين تتعامل مع المكونات الرقمية بصورة تماثلية كتحويل عاكس أو بوابة لمكبر و استخدامه كمذبذب و غيره كثير..


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

........... شكراً جزيلاً ............


----------



## Nexus (15 أغسطس 2011)

عمل ممتاز وانجاز طيب 

واتمنى انكم تواصلون التطوير في الدائرة

واقول كما قال الاستاذ ماجد (السلامة اولا)


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الردود وإن شاء الله نحاول تقديم الأفضل
بالتأكيد استاذ ماجد لأننا واجهنا مشكلة في جعل الترانزستور يصل للاشباع فقمنا باستخدام مقاومة 100اوم لجعله يعمل لأننا لم نأخذ في الحسبان كون البوابة من نوع Open collector أو Open Emetter

هذه أرقام البوابات كما طلبها استاذ ماجد
OR 74LS266 لم تتوفر في السوق وقمنا باستخدام NOR CD4002AE كبديل في الدائرة العملية وربطنا NOT في إخراجها .
AND 74HC08P
NOT 7404N لم تتوفر فاستخدمنا البديل E104D
NAND SN7400N جرى استخدامها لتصميم مرجاح SR

ولا ننسى بأن هذه الدائرة لم نُدخل بها أي نظام أمان وسلامة من ناحية معالجة الأوزان الثقيلة أو المكابح وغيرها من وسائل الأمان لأنها كانت تجريبية .


----------



## saad_srs (17 أغسطس 2011)

عمل جيد 
اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## dwon (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بانتظار الجديد 
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد عوض قوى (4 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر يا هندسة


----------



## احمد القطاوي (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وعلي مجهوديكم


----------



## صفاء صابر93 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

روعه عاشت الايادي مشكورين:34:


----------



## عبدالله ربيعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدحما (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

